# Mosquito Lagoon Camping Trip Pictures 11-20-10



## Ckirk57




----------



## tom_in_orl

Great trip on the lagoon! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## CarlosNoe

Great photos!


----------



## swaddict

Well done


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Jealous!! Looks like an awesome trip


----------



## DJ

does that site happen to be near the north end of the lagoon, just west of the icw? It looks just like the site i looked at last week


----------



## Ckirk57

Thanks! It was camp site # 11. I had an awesome time and this my my first trip. The wind was a bit difficult but at least there were not any bugs.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

some seriously sweet pics there....


----------



## orlgheenoer

Those are some damn good picturesand some nice fish too....


----------



## dacuban1

Nice bro! thx for sharing...


----------

